# Oops found a package in my car



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This is really weird because I scanned and completed my first run, and the app didn't prompt me to scan any more packages...It was under the seat, so I'm sure I didn't scan it for delivery.

It's been 4 days and I haven't received an email about a non-delivered package...

Do I take it back to the station when I get another block? Mail it to them? Take it?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> This is really weird because I scanned and completed my first run, and the app didn't prompt me to scan any more packages...It was under the seat, so I'm sure I didn't scan it for delivery.
> 
> It's been 4 days and I haven't received an email about a non-delivered package...
> 
> Do I take it back to the station when I get another block? Mail it to them? Take it?


If you didn't scan it, it's not attached to you at all ... It's basically in Amazon Space ... Just return it tomorrow as a return ... Don't express that you've been holding it for four days or so.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I mean I probably scanned it when I loaded....I just obviously didn't scan it as delivered. So it's weird the app didn't notice as I was doing my rounds.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I mean I probably scanned it when I loaded....I just obviously didn't scan it as delivered. So it's weird the app didn't notice as I was doing my rounds.


You may have THOUGHT you scanned it ... Went through the process of scanning it, but it didn't register in your phone ... There is no way it registered and didn't show up in your itinerary ... Honest mistake ... The customer has a replacement by now ... Just return it to the warehouse anonymously ... Get it out of your possession.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I mean I probably scanned it when I loaded....I just obviously didn't scan it as delivered. So it's weird the app didn't notice as I was doing my rounds.


 Happens often that even after scanning a package it "drops" off your itinerary. More than likely if it's been that many days a replacement package is on it's way to the customer. Best to just forget about it or like Solo1 said, "anonymously" drop the package back at your own risk.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ideally your warehouse will just let you drop returns at a dock or station. That way they won't tie the package to you. 

I called support once because I didn't scan a package and it wouldn't let me add it to my itinerary. She wasn't even able to add it to my itinerary but she was able to mark it delivered.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I would quietly deliver it. Take a photo close up and take a second photo from curb in which package is still visable.then leave quickly.who cares if customer get a second free one. You did your job by delivering it. I would only return it to WH if you had undeliverables from another run- then stick it in with them. Dont risk getting caught returning it or you will get nicked in you stats.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I might mail it but if I don't get flagged I'll probably just take it...might be an SSD by the size of it


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe if your itinerary is still open support can add a package. I just did it this weekend. They'll add and you can refresh your itinerary to have it show up. Once it's closed out they cannot. At that point, like Shangstas says, they CAN mark a package delivered. Best thing to do is map it, drive to location, call support have them mark it delivered.

Delivering at this point will associate the package with the route.....bad move. Not that they will dig into it but doesn't do anyone any good. Hopefully it's something you can use! 

Edit: forgot to mention....I got some free stuff the other day....finished my route and notice on the floor a small plastic bag with colorful buttons. Seems they're xbox controller covers or something. Must have fallen out of a package or box somehow!!?? Oh well........


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sometimes a package will be cancelled between the time you picked it up and the time your out delivering and those packages seem to not even reroute you back to the warehouse when done it's strange


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

If it's not a package that dropped off due to cancellation like nighthawk mentioned you can go back into pickup mode (if you're still in a block, not finished) and rescan it without calling support, if it gives you an error then you would have to call support.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Sometimes a package will be cancelled between the time you picked it up and the time your out delivering and those packages seem to not even reroute you back to the warehouse when done it's strange


This is exactly what happened to me. I thought I effed up, tried scanning, wouldn't work, so called support. They had NO record of it and had to go back into history by customer name. Turns out that the customer cancelled the order at exactly the same time as I scanned it (a few minutes before delivery window started) so it's like it never existed.
It was in my itinerary when I loaded up my car and at my last stop I had an orphan, LOL. The WH took it back and saved an inventory shortage.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> If it's not a package that dropped off due to cancellation like nighthawk mentioned you can go back into pickup mode (if you're still in a block, not finished) and rescan it without calling support, if it gives you an error then you would have to call support.


I notice for logistics you can no longer go back to pickup mode and add anything. At least on my version


----------



## SeniorSage (Feb 23, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> This is really weird because I scanned and completed my first run, and the app didn't prompt me to scan any more packages...It was under the seat, so I'm sure I didn't scan it for delivery.
> 
> It's been 4 days and I haven't received an email about a non-delivered package...
> 
> Do I take it back to the station when I get another block? Mail it to them? Take it?


I had the exact same thing happen to me today. I delivered what I thought was my second to last package. However the app said congrats on job well done after I dropped it and then closed me out of app despite me having one little box left in my car. I have no idea how or why this package was in my car or if I scanned it or not. So I googled how far it would be to deliver this package, discovered it was less than one mile away, took it to the house and handed it to a the lady who was very happy to get it. Where AMZN shows this package to be now in there system is there problem. All's I know the customer was happy and I was happy because it was only a mile to her house vs. 15 miles back to the warehouse where supposedly I should have taken it.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I had an even worse issue today...They missorted two failed deliveries into my run, and one was 20 miles off the route. I definitely scanned those and returned them to the warehouse as the app directed. It didn't direct me to deliver them. That put me 40 minutes over my block because of the traffic getting back, and now I have a request in to support to be compensated...Guess my warehouse is amateur hour.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I had an even worse issue today...They missorted two failed deliveries into my run, and one was 20 miles off the route. I definitely scanned those and returned them to the warehouse as the app directed. It didn't direct me to deliver them. That put me 40 minutes over my block because of the traffic getting back, and now I have a request in to support to be compensated...Guess my warehouse is amateur hour.


That isn't a warehouse issue it's a app issue. You have to click on the package and tell it to reattempt delivery.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Well it would be nice if they explained stuff like this to us then...The one was 20 miles further down the road, should never have been in my sort anyway...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> That put me 40 minutes over my block because of the traffic getting back, and now I have a request in to support to be compensated.


Good luck. You'll be the first if Amazon compensates you.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> That isn't a warehouse issue it's a app issue. You have to click on the package and tell it to reattempt delivery.


In a way it is a warehouse issue, they should have scanned the package back into warehouse inventory and rolled it back to pickup status, then it would've showed as a regular package and not a problem package.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I had an even worse issue today...They missorted two failed deliveries into my run, and one was 20 miles off the route. I definitely scanned those and returned them to the warehouse as the app directed. It didn't direct me to deliver them. That put me 40 minutes over my block because of the traffic getting back, and now I have a request in to support to be compensated...Guess my warehouse is amateur hour.


Did you look at your map before you left the WH? If not, why not? Yeah the WH is at fault for giving you the wrong package but you at least could have avoided the trip back by not taking it in the first place.



Shangsta said:


> I notice for logistics you can no longer go back to pickup mode and add anything. At least on my version


Weird. My last route, which was on Sunday, had three or four separate ones missing in the app which I picked up in the middle of the route just fine (and what's worse is they were all the same address as another package, which is why I missed them since the checkout person gave me the addresses saying I was ok if they were in the app...and the number on the sheet was correct.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The picklist count seems to be a hit and miss. If the warehouse has a bunch of new hires doing the picking, I would get a picklist with a bunch of missorts and incorrect counts.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Weird. My last route, which was on Sunday, had three or four separate ones missing in the app which I picked up in the middle of the route just fine (and what's worse is they were all the same address as another package, which is why I missed them since the checkout person gave me the addresses saying I was ok if they were in the app...and the number on the sheet was correct.


 I can still see and access the "pickup" option, but my last 2 routes, including today's, I simply could not get a package to scan and add. Calling support they were able to, I was not?? Just another bullshit bug in these latest updates which is really causing me all sorts of headaches! Every route seems to have packages dropping off or missing from itinerary now. Used to be only on occasion.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

If you can't get it to scan, in my experience it means that it wasn't supposed to leave the WH in the first place -- for instance, the customer rejected it. The good thing is in such a case it won't be in your itinerary so they can't 'ding' you if you wait to bring it back.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I can still see and access the "pickup" option, but my last 2 routes, including today's, I simply could not get a package to scan and add. Calling support they were able to, I was not?? Just another bullshit bug in these latest updates which is really causing me all sorts of headaches! Every route seems to have packages dropping off or missing from itinerary now. Used to be only on occasion.


Sheesh, I hope that's a bug. I don't trust scanning the totes, so I speed-scan boxes one by one as I load and organize. That means I sometimes mis-scan one or two so my count doesn't the run sheet, but I just add them on the fly later. Having to call in for those is a huge pain in the...

If they're leaving this in place, I bet the warehouses now won't let you leave unless you show the the app matches the run sheet package count... which means if they don't, you have to unload the car and re-scan everything to fix it before you leave. Ugh.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> If you can't get it to scan, in my experience it means that it wasn't supposed to leave the WH in the first place -- for instance, the customer rejected it. The good thing is in such a case it won't be in your itinerary so they can't 'ding' you if you wait to bring it back.


 No doubt that is typically why, but for my last 2 routes it was not. When I called support they would have told me to return the package, they didn't, they simply had to add or mark the package delivered for me. It was weird because I had just delivered 2 other packages to the same address and was down to my last 3 deliveries which is why I noticed it. Customer actually came out which made it even more problematic because I had to ask her to give me some time as I had a problem with the delivery I was trying to work out on the phone. Took 2 calls because the first said it was added and to refresh in a minute to see it.......didn't happen after a few minutes. Called back and told them to mark it delivered on their end as I was getting a little pissed off about it! 

I've always been able to scan on the fly and add missed packages until the last few updates.



jester121 said:


> Sheesh, I hope that's a bug. I don't trust scanning the totes, so I speed-scan boxes one by one as I load and organize. That means I sometimes mis-scan one or two so my count doesn't the run sheet, but I just add them on the fly later. Having to call in for those is a huge pain in the...
> 
> If they're leaving this in place, I bet the warehouses now won't let you leave unless you show the the app matches the run sheet package count... which means if they don't, you have to unload the car and re-scan everything to fix it before you leave. Ugh.


My guess is, it is a bug as not everyone is having the problem. We don't check out anymore and haven't in a long time. No package counts are checked at our location.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Your place must be way better organized than here -- I swear every time I go in (mostly just weekends) they're doing something different. This week they might be hard-asses about wearing vests, last week there wasn't an orange vest anywhere in sight. One week everyone has to have a badge+lanyard, the next they don't care and they ran out of them anyhow. Today go in that door and leave when you're ready, tomorrow wait in line at the door and don't leave without checking out, signing a sheet, having your app verified, and dipping your thumb in purple ink to make a mark.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

My warehouse has never thrown a vest at me or done any of those things...Theft is probably rampant as a result. It does seem tempting, just grab some crap off someone else's pile while they're not looking. As long as they haven't scanned it already, they probably wouldn't even get in trouble...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> My warehouse has never thrown a vest at me or done any of those things...Theft is probably rampant as a result. It does seem tempting, just grab some crap off someone else's pile while they're not looking. As long as they haven't scanned it already, they probably wouldn't even get in trouble...


Except for the cameras unless your wh doesn't have any


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Our warehouses here barely have time to get the carts loaded up and ready for blocks; I don't think anyone's scanning through camera footage looking for shenanigans -- because let's face it, the warehouse people don't particularly care about missing packages either. They focus on big numbers of deliveries, and staying below whatever is their threshold for missing stuff where someone from HQ notices.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Our warehouses here barely have time to get the carts loaded up and ready for blocks; I don't think anyone's scanning through camera footage looking for shenanigans -- because let's face it, the warehouse people don't particularly care about missing packages either. They focus on big numbers of deliveries, and staying below whatever is their threshold for missing stuff where someone from HQ notices.


 We have the same problems at our warehouse. They don't check package counts because they don't have time. Lately it's been more chaotic than normal and running way behind. After a while you know who's running the days routes by the check in process.....one day a yard marshal, another day check in as you drive in, another day no check in, one warehouse boss won't care if you get out of your vehicle before everyone is parked, another will yell over the megaphone to get back in your vehicle.......so same shit, different location! 

Let's face it, the warehouse people have it tougher than us. They get paid less usually and they have to hear a bunch of "i'm an independent contractor" crap all day!  Something like herding cats!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Glad it's not just us. Except no one here has a megaphone -- that would get my grouchy side all fired up, and I'd probably be shitcanned for bringing my own megaphone in and yelling back some helpful comments.

Amazon is one of those companies that I figured had their shit together, with systems in place and professionalism and some organizational consistency. Either it's just the Flex program that's jacked up, or the whole thing is as screwed up as most other companies out there.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Glad it's not just us. Except no one here has a megaphone -- that would get my grouchy side all fired up, and I'd probably be shitcanned for bringing my own megaphone in and yelling back some helpful comments.
> 
> Amazon is one of those companies that I figured had their shit together, with systems in place and professionalism and some organizational consistency. Either it's just the Flex program that's jacked up, or the whole thing is as screwed up as most other companies out there.


They learn as they go


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> and one was 20 miles off the route. I definitely scanned those and returned them to the warehouse


Rookie mistake.

You should always check for missorts before scanning any package



oicu812 said:


> The picklist count seems to be a hit and miss. If the warehouse has a bunch of new hires doing the picking, I would get a picklist with a bunch of missorts and incorrect counts.


But I assume you are using wisdom and giving them back.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> But I assume you are using wisdom and giving them back.


Of course, I would scan everything and as I'm organizing and loading, I would remove the ones that were missorts and remove them from my itinerary before I swipe finished.


----------

